# Nashville or Gatlinburg July 14-17



## thetangs (Jun 13, 2015)

Looking for someplace in Nashville or Gatlinburg for July 14-17.  The dates are firm.  Will pay max allowed by TUG rules.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## thetangs (Jun 18, 2015)

I wanted to bump up.  Still looking,


----------

